
Organice – Using Org mode from a smartphone or browser [video] - preek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQKc0hcFXCk
======
preek
This is a preview of one of the lightning talks I’m going to give at EmacsConf
next week^^

[https://emacsconf.org/2019/schedule](https://emacsconf.org/2019/schedule)

Right now, the discussions about it are the top posts on /r/emacs[1] and
lobste.rs[2]. Screenshot[3].

1\.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/dn0ar3/introduction_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/dn0ar3/introduction_to_organice_using_org_mode_from_a/)

2\.
[https://lobste.rs/s/jjcwou/introduction_organice_using_org_m...](https://lobste.rs/s/jjcwou/introduction_organice_using_org_mode)

3\.
[http://screenshots.200ok.ch/screenshot_2019_10_26-706dc324.p...](http://screenshots.200ok.ch/screenshot_2019_10_26-706dc324.png)

